# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Apocalyptic dreams several times a month.

## drumbum2027

Hello,
I just joined this site a few minutes ago to get answers on my frequent apocalyptic dreams.  There are about four variations of them, most of them are after the fact and I'm looking for people.  But in one everyone dies in a bright flash its very vivid and very surreal.  These are occurring way too often, and I'm not the type to get nightmares.  Sometimes the dream partially wakes me up to the point that I'm aware I'm dreaming.  I try to look for a date, a time frame anything, but i can't find it.  If anyone could give me insight feel free to email me at [email protected].

----------


## Barns

Hmmn. I will have a good think about this before I say anything.

Can you give us the four variations?

----------


## Burned up

Why email?  And an example would be useful.

----------


## drumbum2027

i didn't realize the website emails you when someone responds to a post. 

1. I wake up in my bed and no ones home.  I drive to a friends house and i don't see anyone along the way.  I'm beginning to understand whats going on so i drive into the city looking for people.  In place of 30th st station (Philadelphia) there are mass graves.  I normally wake up after I see a familiar face.

2. People are exactly where they should be but they're motionless.  Their not brain dead they just aren't moving.  There's a bus driver in his seat the bus is moving steadily and crashes into a building.  i wander and realize everyone is gone and i wake up.

3.  There is a mass disaster but everyone else is moving in slow motion.  There's an earth quake followed by a tsunami and magma from an eruption although i have yet to see a volcano.  No one can get out of the way in time.  I normally wake up before something falls on me.

4.  In this one i'm out with friends in a very generic city spot, there's a bright flash and i hear someone narrating all that's happening they're saying, "this is the end, everything that you know is gone, it's over" I assume that it's something nuclear because i can see bodies melt.  
If you could offer any explanation, I'd really appreciate it.  They're happening so frequently it's really keeping me from sleeping.

----------


## drumbum2027

i didn't realize the website emails you when someone responds to a post. 

1. I wake up in my bed and no ones home.  I drive to a friends house and i don't see anyone along the way.  I'm beginning to understand whats going on so i drive into the city looking for people.  In place of 30th st station (Philadelphia) there are mass graves.  I normally wake up after I see a familiar face.

2. People are exactly where they should be but they're motionless.  Their not brain dead they just aren't moving.  There's a bus driver in his seat the bus is moving steadily and crashes into a building.  i wander and realize everyone is gone and i wake up.

3.  There is a mass disaster but everyone else is moving in slow motion.  There's an earth quake followed by a tsunami and magma from an eruption although i have yet to see a volcano.  No one can get out of the way in time.  I normally wake up before something falls on me.

4.  In this one i'm out with friends in a very generic city spot, there's a bright flash and i hear someone narrating all that's happening they're saying, "this is the end, everything that you know is gone, it's over" I assume that it's something nuclear because i can see bodies melt.  
If you could offer any explanation, I'd really appreciate it.  They're happening so frequently it's really keeping me from sleeping.

----------


## Absolute

Are these the only types of Armageddon type dreams you've had before? Have you ever had any dreams where they actually happened?

----------


## Burned up

The words "devastation" and "anihilation" come to mind.

There is no standard interpretation, and you've probably read that the dreamer is the best interpreter of the dream.  How did you feel in these dreams?  Scared?  Excited?  Numb?  Angry?  And how would you similarly characterise the cause of the devastation/anihilation?  Is it angry?  Indiscriminate?  Fearsome?

----------


## drumbum2027

I was more concerned because of their frequency.  I've had many dreams where  specific events have taken place.  I've dreamed of a car accident once and it was on the front page of the news paper several days later.  same exact image.   And i had had that dream a lot before i saw anything that had to do with it.  I also get deja vu pretty frequently and often if I'm thinking of an episode of a show or a song it comes up often that day.  I know many of these things can be explained away but if you've had similar experiences then you know how strange it can be.  Is there a way to make the dreams stop?

----------


## Barns

Okay, so firstly: Don't worry about it coming true. An apocalypse is very different to a car crash. Deja vu is very strange, and freaks me out every now and again, but it is meaningless.

About making them stop:

The only way I can stop a reocurring dream is to 'complete' the dream.
I think you should go lucid at an apocalypse and try to do something about it.

----------


## Robot_Butler

If you are really serious about stopping them, I would agree with Barns.  You should complete the dream.  Read around on this forum for ways of controlling your dreams.  You don't have to have full lucidity for this.  Try dream incubation, or try to return immediately after the dream ends (DEILD).

I would try to get over thinking of the apocalypse as the end.  If it was a movie, and the dream you just had was the intro, where would the story continue to?  Maybe the afterlife?  A flashback explaining what happened?  You escaping to outerspace at the last second as humanity's only hope?  The entire universe ending and being re-created? Try to think of it as just the beginning.

EDIT:
Check out this thread
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29050

It was a task of the month where everyone had to dream about the end of the world.

----------


## drumbum2027

Thanks i'll give it a shot i've never voluntarily entered a lucid dreaming state it always happened by accident but i will try it out.  Thanks for the help i'll let you know if there are any developments.

----------


## Absolute

There could also be the possibility that this catastrophic event is nothing but a step for a new beginning for a Golden Age for humanity, be it in his dreams or an actual prediction.

----------


## Johnny87

How often do you get these dreams? And like they say, see if you can avoid waking up right at the moment everything happens.

And with the Deja Vu, i get that ALOT now, seems more as i get older. Ill think of something for the first time in 5 years, and suddenly its in the news 5 times that day, and i see it everywhere. Its to the point i just tell myself everything happens for a reason, too much coincidences to merely be coincidences.

----------


## Burned up

> How often do you get these dreams? And like they say, see if you can avoid waking up right at the moment everything happens.
> 
> And with the Deja Vu, i get that ALOT now, seems more as i get older. Ill think of something for the first time in 5 years, and suddenly its in the news 5 times that day, and i see it everywhere. Its to the point i just tell myself everything happens for a reason, too much coincidences to merely be coincidences.



Well I don't believe that dreams somehow access the future.  But I do believe that much more processing goes on unconsciously than consciously - like what we're aware of is the tip of the iceberg.  So we figure out much more than we know.  Sometimes I think the figuring-out outcomes appear in dreams of flashes of inspiration.  But our ego then tries to rationalise these and we impose words and images to the thought/feeling.  So a car crash probably doesn't mean a car crash, but something else we feel the same way about.  Hence, meanings are always personal although cultural patterns also emerge (Jung's archetypes).

Phew.

----------

